# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  القصيدة الأخيرة

## Ayman Roshdy

*القصيدة الأخيرة*

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إيّاكِ أن تتفهمــــي		=في الحب، أو تتعلمــي
إيّاكِ من ليلٍ طويـــلٍ		=في الفراقِ الصـــارمِ
وحذار من قول العيون		=وكل جفن ساهم
إياك من حُلم الرٌكــونِ		=إلى الذراع المغـــرمِ
أو ذا الحبيبُ يضمّــكِ		=لحضن شوقٍ عـــارمِ
أو بسمةٌ تحيي الحيــاةَ		=تضيء ليل الهائـــمِ
أو ارتجافُ راحتيــكِ		=للمستي، ولخاتمَـــي
أو احتماءُ طفولتــك		=بالصدر إذ تستسلمـي
فتَستري من قولِ عيـني		=واهرُبي من ذا الفــمِ
وخذي التردد حُجــةً		=أبداً تُقيد مِعصمـــي
أو فاقهريني بالوعــودِ		=وراوغيني.. تَسلمــي
واكوي الجِنانَ الدامياتِ		=بالحنين.. وبالـــدمِ
ما للعيونِ الناعســاتِ		=وللشقاء المضـــرَمِ
لا تتركي في العاجِ بُرجاً		=للغرامِ المجـــــرمِ
أَوَيُهجرُ الماءَ الــزلالَ		=لأجلِ طعمِ الحِصْــرِمِ
فالحب فنانُ العــذابِ		=يذيبُ نارَ الأنجُـــمِ
صعبٌ كذبحِ الطيــرِ		=تأمرها النصالُ: تَبَسَّمي
لو تملكينَ العيـشَ دونَ		=الحبِ.. لا.. لا تقدمي
حبي يثورُ، وينــدفعْ		=فلتُدبِري، أو تُهزَمــي
وله تسابيحُ الــورودِ		=بكلّ صبحٍ ناعـــمِ
وهو العزيزٌ، وإنْ جَهَلتِ		=ما بِعِزِّ الأكــــرمِ
لا تخدعي نفسِك بـأَني		=قد نسيتُ محارمــي
قدْ كنتٌ أصبرٌ إنمــا		=بالصبرِ كان تألمُّـــي
إن كان لهوكِ بالقلوبِ		=فبئْسَ لهوِ الظالـــمِ
أنا لن أُطأطئُ جَبـهتي		=لزعمِ حبٍ.. واهــمِ
فليحترق زهرُ الغـرامِ		=المستهانِ الأبكـــمِ
ولْيرْضَ قلبي من رُفاتِ		=الحبِ بالمتفحّــــمِ
وليستمدَّ الكبريــاءَ		=بمضغ مُرُّ العلقـــمِ
هذا إبائي لا يُمَــسُّ		=ولو تهاوى مُعظمــي
فارْوي فؤادَك بالجليدِ		=وفي الفراغِ تَنعَّمـــي
واستنَقذي ما بالزمانِ		=من الغَرورِ المُعـــدَمِ
وتوسلي الإحساسَ إلاّ		=الحبَ كيلا تأْلمـــي
والهِي كما تهويــنَ		=أرجو.. ألاّ تندمــي..
*** *** ***[/poem]

----------


## أنفـــــال

اسمح لي بطباعتها .. 
تلك الرائعة مكانها في أرشيفي الخاص .. 
شكرا استاذي الكريم .. 
شكرا جزيلا ..
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

> *القصيدة الأخيرة*
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إيّاكِ أن تتفهمــــي		=في الحب، أو تتعلمــي
> إيّاكِ من ليلٍ طويـــلٍ		=في الفراقِ الصـــارمِ
> وحذار من قول العيون		=وكل جفن ساهم
> إياك من حُلم الرٌكــونِ		=إلى الذراع المغـــرمِ
> أو ذا الحبيبُ يضمّــكِ		=لحضن شوقٍ عـــارمِ
> أو بسمةٌ تحيي الحيــاةَ		=تضيء ليل الهائـــمِ
> ...


يارب يسعد أيامك بابا أيمن ..كتاباتك تسعدني جداً ..لاأتمنى أن تكون الأخيرة !...
سأظلم القصيدة إن قلت جميلة ولكن بالفعل لن يخط الروائع إلا رائع ...
 أنا سعيدة جداً بما تكتبه والدي العزيز لأن الكلام الذي يعجبني أحب أن أحفظه وصار لي فترة ليست بالبسيطة ماحفظت شيء,,لكن من وقت مانزلت قصيدة"السؤال دا ليكِ" أتذكرها كل يوم وأردد المقطعين الأخيرين فيها كثير ...شكراً جزيلاً بابا أيمن ...
خالص ودي وإحترامي ..
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
الاستاذ القدير 
ايمن رشدى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


لا اروع  من كلماتك  الا نقاء قلبك 

ولا اروع من معانيها الا شموخك وكبريائك 

دام لنا نبض قلمك الجميل 

واحساس  قلبك المرهف 

دمت بكل خير 

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا لن أُطأطئُ  جَبهتـي          لزعـمِ حـبٍ..  واهـمِ 
> فليحترق زهرُ  الغـرامِ             المستـهـانِ الأبـكـمِ 
> ولْيرْضَ قلبي من  رُفاتِ          الـحـبِ  بالمتفـحّـمِ 
> وليستمـدَّ  الكبـريـاءَ               بمضـغ مُـرُّ العلـقـمِ 
> هـذا إبائـي لا يُمَـسُّ                ولو تهـاوى  مُعظمـي


ما اجمل كلماتك اخى العزيز
ما اروع احساسك وما اقساة
ما اصعب احساس الحب الغاضب المتألم

سلمت يداك  ومشاعرك 
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اسمح لي بطباعتها ..


الأخت الفاضلة / أنفال

هذه شهادة لا تعدلها شهادة عندي.

بارك الله فيك، وبك، ومنك، وجزاك الخير كله.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يارب يسعد أيامك بابا أيمن ..كتاباتك تسعدني جداً ..لاأتمنى أن تكون الأخيرة !...


الأخت الفاضلة / زهرااااء

كم يشرفني ويسعدني إعجابك بهذه القصيدة. 

وللأسف... فيما عدا العندليبيات... ففعلا أنتوي جعل هذه القصيدة آخر ما أنشر.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ الفاضل / اسكندراني

مرورك وتحيتك الرقيقة شهادة أعتز بها وأسجلها وساماً على صدر القصيدة.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ما اصعب احساس الحب الغاضب المتألم


الأخت الفاضلة / بنت شهريار

كثيرة هي الأحاسيس الصعبة... لكن الإنسان... يعفو.

----------


## أم أحمد

الاخ الفاضل ايمن
ما اروع كلماتك وحروفك
وبرغم كم الالم والشجن 
الا انها اسرت قلبي
تحياتي لك علي فيض قلمك الرائع
ودمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / أم أحمد

بل لك أنت مزيد الشكر على مرورك العطر وكلماتك الرقيقة.

جزاك الله خيرا.ً

----------


## دعاء ثابت

استاذى الغالى
تعودت منذ فترة ليست بقصيرة على القراءة وعدم الرد لقلة وقتى ولكنى هنا لم استطع  :f2: 
ولم استطع ايضا ان اكتب ما يجول بخاطرى فأنا اعلم انى لن اوفيك حقك مهما قلت 
رائع يا استاذى رائع
وبرغم الآلم فهى من القلب الى القلب
اشكرك استاذى جدا والينا بالمزيد فأنا انتظرة 
بالتوفيق :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اشكرك استاذى جدا والينا بالمزيد فأنا انتظرة 
> بالتوفيق


الأخت الفاضلة  / دعاء

شرف كبير أن تحظى قصيدتي بإعجابك ومديحك.

لكن اسمحي لي أن ألفت نظرك إلى اسمها "الأخيرة"... فلن انشر بعدها شعرا.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## the_chemist

أستاذنا الغالى

لقد أعدتنى لكتابة خواطرى مرة أخرى بعدما بدءت ترسل لى صباحات الجمال و الروعة

أدام الله عليك فخامة الكلمة و رصانتها و أبعد عنك المتحدثين باسمك بدون توكيل رسمى

شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذنا الغالى
> 
> لقد أعدتنى لكتابة خواطرى مرة أخرى بعدما بدءت ترسل لى صباحات الجمال و الروعة
> 
> أدام الله عليك فخامة الكلمة و رصانتها و أبعد عنك المتحدثين باسمك بدون توكيل رسمى
> 
> شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة


أخي الفاضل / الكيميائي

بارك الله لك على مرورك العطر ومجاملتك الرقيقة.

ولا تقلق... فكما قال المثل... الكلاب تعوي... والقافلة تسير.

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أستاذي أيمن رشدي

عذرا لتأخري في  تعليقٍ على قصيدتك الرائعة .. و لربما كان إثباتا لحقيقة أنها لن تكون الأخيرة.

جميلة .. تأخذنا من البداية القوية .. مرورا بالحكاية في إيماءات سريعة  متعاقبة..  إلى نهاية أقوى 

لا يملك المرء معها إلا الانحناء في احترام  و تقدير لمشاعر  كتبت نفسها  و نفسٍ قررت عدم الرضوخ.

تحياتي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذي أيمن رشدي
> عذرا لتأخري في  تعليقٍ على قصيدتك الرائعة .. و لربما كان إثباتا لحقيقة أنها لن تكون الأخيرة.
> جميلة .. تأخذنا من البداية القوية .. مرورا بالحكاية في إيماءات سريعة  متعاقبة..  إلى نهاية أقوى 
> لا يملك المرء معها إلا الانحناء في احترام  و تقدير لمشاعر  كتبت نفسها  و نفسٍ قررت عدم الرضوخ.
> تحياتي


بم أرد على شيخي ومعلمي... حين يفيض عليّ من كرمه بكل هذا الثناء...

لا أجد إلا...

هذا بعض ما عندك يا شيخنا...

جزاك الله كل الخير بكل كرمه.

----------


## Dr_rehab

**

*سيدى الفاضل* 

*أيمن رشدى*

*ما اروع الكلمات اذ تنساب باحساس صادق*

*ربما احساس جريح ..... لكنه احساس منتصر ..... ملىء بالكرامة و الكبرياء  و الشموخ*

*سيدى*

*لا تبتر قلمك ..... و لا تجعلها الأخيرة*

*لكن اطربنا بأحاسيسك و أشجينا بكلماتك*

*أرق تحياتى لك دائما*


**

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> **
> 
> *سيدى الفاضل* 
> 
> *أيمن رشدى*
> 
> *ما اروع الكلمات اذ تنساب باحساس صادق*
> 
> *ربما احساس جريح ..... لكنه احساس منتصر ..... ملىء بالكرامة و الكبرياء  و الشموخ*
> ...


الأخت الفاضلة / د. رحاب

جزاك الله خيرا على كل كلماتك الطيبة وتعبيراتك الرقيقة.

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*أستاذ أيمن

لا استطيع أن اعبر عن مدي إعجابي بالقصيدة
اسمح لي سيدي أن أطبعها و أتدوالها بين أصدقائي محبي الشعر الجميل
فأنا من هواته...........و يملئني الأسف أنها آخر القصائد

استاذي الفاضل......هل لي أن أتجاوز حدودي " بعشم شديد" و اطلب قصائد سابقة لك.......

كلماتك رائعة جدا........و إحساسك عالى جدا.......دراستي للغة العربية جعلتني اعشق الشعر الفصيح و أهيم به حبا

و كلمات قصيدتك سيدي الفاضل، لا تقل روعة عن ما قرأت لأكبر الشعراء

دمت لنا بصحة و خير..........

تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أستاذ أيمن
> لا استطيع أن اعبر عن مدي إعجابي بالقصيدة
> اسمح لي سيدي أن أطبعها و أتدوالها بين أصدقائي محبي الشعر الجميل
> فأنا من هواته...........و يملئني الأسف أنها آخر القصائد
> استاذي الفاضل......هل لي أن أتجاوز حدودي " بعشم شديد" و اطلب قصائد سابقة لك.......
> كلماتك رائعة جدا........و إحساسك عالى جدا.......دراستي للغة العربية جعلتني اعشق الشعر الفصيح و أهيم به حبا
> و كلمات قصيدتك سيدي الفاضل، لا تقل روعة عن ما قرأت لأكبر الشعراء
> دمت لنا بصحة و خير..........
> تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي*


الأخت الفاضلة / إيمان الشامي

مدحت؛ فأعطيتني فوق ما أستحق وأكثر من استطاعة كلماتي أن تشكرك.

جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك وكلماتك الراقية الرقيقة.

----------


## reda laby

أستاذى الفاضل
الشاعر 
أيمن رشدى
لا أخفى عليك حبيب قلبى
إنك ذكرتنى بشاعر عربى كويتى
أعشق أشعاره قفز من ذاكرتى أمام إسمك وصورتك 
وهو 
مانع سعيد العتيبة
لقد أبحرت فى أشعارك ودنوت من الأعماق
وجدتنى أحصد لآلئ 
حقيقى قصيدة غاية فى الروعة 
لا أخفى عليك سراً بأننى سوف أقتنص تلك اللؤلؤة
وأحتفظ بها فى ملزمتى 
سلام 
حبيب قلبى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذى الفاضل
> الشاعر 
> أيمن رشدى
> لا أخفى عليك حبيب قلبى
> إنك ذكرتنى بشاعر عربى كويتى
> أعشق أشعاره قفز من ذاكرتى أمام إسمك وصورتك 
> وهو 
> مانع سعيد العتيبة
> لقد أبحرت فى أشعارك ودنوت من الأعماق
> ...


الأخ الفاضل / رضا لابي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك وفيك وبك.

----------


## haitham saher

عجزت كلماتي ان تضمي بي قدماً نحو ما أريد قوله لك في تلك المعزوفة الجميلة 
فقط اسمح لي أن اصفق لك 
وتقبل مروري عليك 
يا صاحب القلم الذهبي 
لقد قلت ما تردد في خاطري ولم اجد له كلاماً 
عبرت عني ولم تعرفني 
فهذا هو الشااااااااعر 
دمت بتألق 
سلامو عليكوووووو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> عجزت كلماتي ان تضمي بي قدماً نحو ما أريد قوله لك في تلك المعزوفة الجميلة 
> فقط اسمح لي أن اصفق لك 
> وتقبل مروري عليك 
> يا صاحب القلم الذهبي 
> لقد قلت ما تردد في خاطري ولم اجد له كلاماً 
> عبرت عني ولم تعرفني 
> فهذا هو الشااااااااعر 
> دمت بتألق 
> سلامو عليكوووووو


الأخ الفاضل / هيثم

بارك الله فيك وفي مجاملاتك الرقيقة وحسك الجميل.

جزاك الله كل الخير.

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

تستحق تلك الكلمات أن تظل أمام  أعين القراء...........

تستحق أن تكون مثالا لحالة حب مجروح.......

تحية أستاذي،،،،،،،،

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> تستحق تلك الكلمات أن تظل أمام  أعين القراء...........
> تستحق أن تكون مثالا لحالة حب مجروح.......
> تحية أستاذي،،،،،،،،


الأخت الفاضلة / إيمان الشامي

لثنائك وقع البلسم على أمل مكلوم.

بارك الله فيك ورضي عنك وأرضاك.

----------


## أستعجلت الرحيل

سيدتى آعلمى آن القلم ينزف وينزف
والفؤاد تمزق أجزائه في بعدكِ
والسهر يسرق النوم من عيوني ويخطف
تآمرت الآيام على بسمتي
والروح آصبحت نحو الموت تنجرف
ما لي ذنب سيدتى فلا تقسى علي
فما آخترت آنا محمد نهايتي وللذنب لم أقترف

آيمن رشدى
قصيدة جزلة ولا يمكن تفظيل بيت عن الآخر
وآعذر تطفلى على وريقاتك الخضراء العطرة 
طاب مساءك يا طيب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سيدتى آعلمى آن القلم ينزف وينزف
> والفؤاد تمزق أجزائه في بعدكِ
> والسهر يسرق النوم من عيوني ويخطف
> تآمرت الآيام على بسمتي
> والروح آصبحت نحو الموت تنجرف
> ما لي ذنب سيدتى فلا تقسى علي
> فما آخترت آنا محمد نهايتي وللذنب لم أقترف
> 
> آيمن رشدى
> ...


الأخ الفاضل / استعجلت الرحيل

أرجو تقبل اعتذاري لتأخري في الرد على مشاركتك الرقيقة.

ولك جزيل الشكر لمرورك الكريم وكلماتك العبقة.

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *القصيدة الأخيرة*
> 
> 
> 
> إيّاكِ أن تتفهمــــي        =في الحب، أو تتعلمــي
> إيّاكِ من ليلٍ طويـــلٍ        =في الفراقِ الصـــارمِ
> وحذار من قول العيون        =وكل جفن ساهم
> إياك من حُلم الرٌكــونِ        =إلى الذراع المغـــرمِ
> أو ذا الحبيبُ يضمّــكِ        =لحضن شوقٍ عـــارمِ
> ...


 *الأخ الحبيب أيمن رشدي*

*هي مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل*
*على الأقل بالنسبة لي*
*وليست المفاجأه في جمال القصيده*
*فالجميل مثلك لابد من وأن يكتب ماهو جميل أيضا*
*ولكن المفاجأه هي أنني لم أقرأ لك الفصحى من قبل*
*وقد سعدت كثيراً أن الفرصه قد أتيحت لي لكي أكتشف هذا السر*
*تقبل تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الأخ الحبيب أيمن رشدي*
> 
> *هي مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل*
> *على الأقل بالنسبة لي*
> *وليست المفاجأه في جمال القصيده*
> *فالجميل مثلك لابد من وأن يكتب ماهو جميل أيضا*
> *ولكن المفاجأه هي أنني لم أقرأ لك الفصحى من قبل*
> *وقد سعدت كثيراً أن الفرصه قد أتيحت لي لكي أكتشف هذا السر*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> ...


أخي العزيز / عصام علم الدين

معك حق... فقد عرفتُ الفصحى بعد العامّية بفترة ليست قصيرة...

لكنها لا تفيض إلاّ قليلا...

سعدت بمرورك الكريم وإضافتك العبقة.

جزاك الله كل الخير.

----------


## مازن عبد الجبار

باقة ورد فيها من ورود الشعر اجملها

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> باقة ورد فيها من ورود الشعر اجملها


الأخ الفاضل / مازن

أشكر لك كريم مرورك وجميل تعبيرك.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## نورالدين محمود

ما روع تلك الكلمات وما ارق تلك الاحاسيس 
تناغم رائع وتمازج قوى بين الاحساس واللفظ
سلمت يمينك
دمت متالقا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ما روع تلك الكلمات وما ارق تلك الاحاسيس 
> تناغم رائع وتمازج قوى بين الاحساس واللفظ
> سلمت يمينك
> دمت متالقا


أخي الفاضل / نور

بل دمت لي أخاً كريماً...

سعدت وشرُفت بمرورك وكلماتك العبقة.

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الفاضل أ.أيمن فاضل
جميل جدا ومبدع
إسمح لى أن أكون أحد قارئيك من الآن فصاعدا
سلمت يداك وشكرا على القصيدة الجميلة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخى الفاضل أ.أيمن فاضل
> جميل جدا ومبدع
> إسمح لى أن أكون أحد قارئيك من الآن فصاعدا
> سلمت يداك وشكرا على القصيدة الجميلة


أخي الفاضل / أحمد ناصر

وهل يسمح الزهر للمطر أن يرويه؟

بل شرف وسعادة أن يروق لك عملي وأن تحمسني بهذه الكلمات.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## saydsalem

*سلمت اناملك الندية على جمال ذائقتك*
* دائما تبهرنا بمواضيعك البراقة*
* متلهفين لابداعاتك القادمة*
* لك أطيب السلام..وازكى الاحترام .،*
*تقبل مروري*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

